
"Just try to take a released feature away from customers and see how pissed off they get." - staunch
http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch05_Start_With_No.php
======
staunch
Anyone have experience with removing features from a live product? What was
the response -- would you do it again?

It seems like this advice conflicts with being experimental and releasing
stuff early for user feedback. What if you release something and decide it's
obtrusive to 95% of people but there's a small group who loves it? Do you hide
it away somewhere -- what if it's a drag to maintain?

